# Venice Guide Service Trout and Reds are thick



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

I just finished up 3 days with the Michigan crew. We had 3 boats going out and all of the boats did well. 

On the 1st day they wanted to keep some fish to bring back, but we caught so many that they only wanted to do catch and release the next 2 days.

Enjoy the pics.


----------

